# Suche PS4 Pro + PC Gaming (Casual) Gaming Monitor bis 500 EUR~



## can76 (17. Juni 2018)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mir einen Mittel Klasse PC zusammengebaut vor wenigen Wochen,
dieser läuft soweit gut, allerdings an meinem 32 Zoll FULL HD Sony TV.. 
Ich spiele auch oft mit der PS4 Pro an meinem FullHD Fernseher, sitze allerdings sehr nah dran, so dass ich so langsam keine Lust mehr habe bzw. auch für die Augen sehr anstrengend ist.

Deshalb suche ich einen Monitor, der folgende Eigenschaften hat 

- 4k HDR 10 Monitor
- 27 - 28 Zoll
- am besten 1ms inputlag

In erster Linie ist es mir egal, ob TN oder IPS oder VA Panel.

Meistens wird die 4k Auflösung eh nur mit der PS4 Pro verwendet, deshalb ist auch egal ob G-sync oder Freesync, obwohl ich eine GeForce 1050 Ti habe, welches noch dieses Jahr von einer 1070ti ersetzt wird..
Es wird nur gaming betrieben, Filme oder ähnliches laufen immer über einen 50 Zoll TV.
Auch sitzt dann nur eine Person vor dem Monitor.

Habe mir folgende zwei Monitore mal ausgesucht und wollte euch um eure Meinung bitten,
da beide Monitore noch recht neu auf dem Markt sind und es wenig reviews in DE gibt.

1. BenQ EL2870U 70,61 cm (27,9 Zoll) Monitor (4K UHD 3840 X 2160 Pixel, HDR10, AMD FreeSync, Brightness Intelligence Plus, 1ms Reaktionszeit) Grau
BenQ EL2870U 70,61 cm Monitor Grau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

2. LG IT Products 27UK650-W LG IT Products 27UK650-W Monitor 27 inches LCD 27 inches LCD
LG IT Products 27UK650-W LG IT Products 27UK650-W: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Was haltet ihr von den beiden?
Ich habe hier und da gelesen, dass sie keine echte HDR Funktion haben, da nur  maximal 300 cd/m² bzw. nit?
Den BenQ gibts für knapp 360 tacken bei MM aktuell, preislich finde ich das schon ansprechend.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## TheComedian18 (17. Juni 2018)

Mit ner 1070Ti wirst du aber auch bei 4K nicht weit kommen, ich würde bei 27" kein 4K Schirm kaufen, da kannst du zum gleichen Preis QHD mit 144Hz kaufen, was viel mehr Sinn machen würde.


----------



## pitpiti (17. Juni 2018)

der TE will die Moni für PS4 Pro also WQHD macht da kein Sinn, ich würde den Samsung U28E590D ab €' '258,95 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland nehmen(super Moni!!) u das ersparte Geld in eine neue Graka investieren in 3-4 Monaten GTX 1170 damit wird er auch später sehr viel Spaß haben. Vielleicht 32" wärs am besten so zB. Samsung U32J590 ab €' '399,-- (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland besere Einstellungen als bei Sony TV - bekommst keine kopfschmerzen!! u sehr gute VA Panel


----------



## can76 (17. Juni 2018)

Richtig, ein 144hz Wqhd kommt nicht in frage, da ich wie gesagt mehr mit der ps4 pro zocke als am PC. Am PC wird zwischendurch nur Diablo, WoW und ab und an CS GO gezockt.
Problem soll ja sein, dass wenn man ein QHD 2k Monitor an der ps4 pro betreiben tut, gibt er das als 1080p aus, welches aber dann schlechter als aufm full hd Monitor aussieht, da er runterskaliert.

Den zweiten Samsung monitor der hier vorgeschlagen wurde, kannte ich net, sieht interessant aus
Hat aber glaub kein HDR?

Was sagt ihr zu dem zowie aus meinem ersten post?


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Juni 2018)

UHD und HDR bis 500€ wird nicht möglich sein.

Spiele mit einem PC und einer PS4 Pro auf diesem Monitor, der genau im Preisrahmen liegt

Samsung U32H850 ab €' '498,94 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Farben saftig, Schwarzwerte fast wie OLED, Ausleuchtung perfekt, kein BLB und Glow (habe 2 Geräte schon gesehen und beide waren top)

Kurz gesagt: Kann den wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## can76 (17. Juni 2018)

@Ja---sin 

der schaut gut aus, schaue mir den mal genauer an...
Die Farben sollen ja extrem gut sein.
Gibts da verzögerung bei Ego Shootern, 4ms sind ja nicht die Welt, oder?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. Juni 2018)

can76 schrieb:


> @Ja---sin
> 
> der schaut gut aus, schaue mir den mal genauer an...
> Die Farben sollen ja extrem gut sein.
> Gibts da verzögerung bei Ego Shootern, 4ms sind ja nicht die Welt, oder?



4ms sind genauso wie 1ms falsche Angaben. Die echte Reaktionszeit kannst du beim pcgh Monitortest oder bei prad.de nachlesen, falls der entsprechende Monitor getestet wurde.

Leider gibt es zu dem Samsung keinen guten Test, von daher kann man nur raten, oder Besitzer des Monitors fragen


----------



## ChiefJohnson (18. Juni 2018)

Ich habe aktuell den hier vor mir stehen, der ist deinem BenQ ziemlich ähnlich, vielleicht einen Tick weiter oben angesiedelt:
BenQ EW3270U 80,01 cm Monitor grau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ich bin absolut unzufrieden, obwohl ich einen guten Preisnachlass auf 440€ bekommen habe. Zum Glück ist der nur Übergangsweise bis meine RMA durch ist und ich meinen 4K 43' IPS wieder bekomme.

Der Unterschied zwischen IPS und VA ist immens. Ich wollte glauben, dass VA Fortschritte gemacht hat. Gerade mit einem 10 Bit Panel. Im Vergleich zum IPS (mit fake HDR mit 8bit + FRC) sind die Farben beim VA echt enttäuschend. Schon beim direkten Davor-Sitzen werden die Farben am außeren Rand durch den Blickwinkel verfälscht (dürfte bei 28' jedoch etwas geringer ausfallen). Außerdem wirken die Farben insgesamt matt.
HDR lässt sich mit dem mitgeliefertem HDMI2.0 Kabel nur in YCBr 4:2:2 bzw. 4:2:0 statt RGB oder 4:4:4 realisieren. (Das Mini Display Port Kabel, welches RGB stemmen könnte, ist nur für Laptops zu gebrauchen, gut mitgedacht...). Dadurch bekomme ich im Desktopbetrieb lila Ränder bei aktiviertem Windows HDR. In Spielen sorgt aktiviertes HDR für einen Blaustich, manchmal auch Lila statt schwarz. 
Die Schwarzwerte sind besser bei VA. Aber alle anderen Farben sind so viel unansehnlicher (auch mit Kalibrierung, die bei aktivem HDR leider gar nicht erst möglich ist).

Da man mit 4K eh an 60Hz gebunden ist, kann man hier mMn fast idiotensicher zu IPS greifen. Und auf HDR würde ich nicht zu viel geben bei den fehlenden Helligkeitswerten.
Beim IPS Panel hab ich in der NVidia Systemsteuerung auf 10bit gestellt, den Bildschirm kalibriert und war begeistert. 8bit + FRC mag kein echtes HDR sein, aber das sind 10bit mit mangelnden Helligkeitswerten auch nicht. Color Banding sollte mit beidem reduziert werden, HDR kriegt man bei beiden nicht hin.

Edit: Für die PS4 Pro kann das wieder anders aussehen. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass hier die HDR Unterstützung deutlich einfacher umzusetzen ist. Fehlende Helligkeit ist natürlich immer noch existent.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2018)

can76 schrieb:


> @Ja---sin
> 
> Gibts da verzögerung bei Ego Shootern, 4ms sind ja nicht die Welt, oder?



Bezüglich schnelle Ego Shooter bin ich wohl der falsche Ansprechpartner. Hatte nur Wolfenstein 2 gespielt und da sind, zumindest mir, keine deutlichen Verzögerungen aufgefallen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Juni 2018)

can76 schrieb:


> @Ja---sin
> 
> der schaut gut aus, schaue mir den mal genauer an...
> Die Farben sollen ja extrem gut sein.
> Gibts da verzögerung bei Ego Shootern, 4ms sind ja nicht die Welt, oder?



Die 4ms sind eher 10ms oder so etwas in der Art. Da diese Angabe nie stimmt, muss man die Monitore immer selbst testen. Teilweise sind diese 4ms eine ,,Ewigkeit" und teilweise eine ,,milisekunde".


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2018)

4ms was?
GtG, CtC, B/W?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Juni 2018)

Die Herstellerangaben verraten das ja nie. Und der Satz wird nie alt.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2018)

Die Herstellerangaben geben GtG an oder neuerdings auch MPRT.
Zudem nehmen die halt den besten Wert unter Laborbedingungen.
Im Prinzip ist der Wert theoretisch korrekt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Herstellerangaben geben GtG an oder neuerdings auch MPRT.
> Zudem nehmen die halt den besten Wert unter Laborbedingungen.
> Im Prinzip ist der Wert theoretisch korrekt.



Theoretisch? Ich habe noch nie von einer Übereinstimmung gelesen. Bei prad und pcgh kam immer ein höherer wert raus.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2018)

Das mit den Laborwerten überliest du irgendwie gekonnt.
Aber wenn du unbedingt nen Prad Wert willst, guck dir den Test des Acer Z271 an.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das mit den Laborwerten überliest du irgendwie gekonnt.
> Aber wenn du unbedingt nen Prad Wert willst, guck dir den Test des Acer Z271 an.



Laborwerte sind Laborwerte. Also nicht alltagstauglich. Die 4ms meines xb 270hus sind auch keine 4ms. Das sind eher 10 oder so. Gefühlt reagiert das Panel im 1080p Modus sogar schneller. Grade den Prad Test gelesen. Mit extremen Overdrive wird das was....Dann flackert auch mein xb270hu. Ich habe aber bei super optimierten spielen meistens nicht das Gefühl einer Verzögerung. Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass ein cod mal mit 38ms den geringsten Input lag hatte und Titanfall bei 70ms lag....Und trotzdem spielt sich Titanfall super.

...es ging um den Input lag der Spiele YouTube


----------

